# What Are You Watching?!



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

The new season of AMC's Hell On Wheels is drawing near (Aug. 2nd), and I was wondering what my (new) goat friends like watching? 

We love watching The Walking Dead but, the season is over, and it won't be back until October. When the Walking Dead ended, we watched the first season of Salem, and we liked that but, like The Walking Dead, the season is over.

Back to the drawing board. :lol:

*Manhattan* looks interesting enough so, we'll most likely end up watching it. It starts this Sunday night, July 27th.

We love watching the Military Channel (now it's called the American Heroes Channel), and we don't do "reality" shows, because reality isn't scripted, lol.

We ended up renting 300: Rise of An Empire, and I was really disappointed. In my opinion, the original 300 (with Gerard Butler) was *much *better, and BuddysDad didn't fall asleep while watching it. :lol:

I think No Country For Old Men has to be one of our favorites movies. We're always tossing it into the DVD player, and like Pacino's Scarface, it's loaded with great lines, lol.

I love the scene in the movie where Javier Bardem has tracked Josh Brolin down, and goes into the Office of the Trailer Park where he (Brolin) lives. The overweight lady sitting behind the desk, is great, lol.

Bardem is trying to find out where Brolin works, and she's all_ "DID YOU... NOT..HEAR ME? I said... I can't give out NO INT..FER...MATION."_ :ROFL: Classic. Tommy Lee Jones was just as great. Awesome movie, just awesome!

Anyway... whatcha watchin'?!?

~BuddysMom


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well we don't have a tv at our house but I like watch certain shows. Hell on Wheels, Walking Dead, Vikings(history channel a must watch), Mountain Men, Alaska the Last Frontier, Life Below Zero, Turn, Dexter, and sometimes Anime. 

As for movies. Well I'm sort of a buff. I have watched literally hundreds of movies. I agree with you on the 300: Rise of an Empire that one seemed like it was all for the effects and the plot lacked, half the time I was sitting there waiting for the slow motion to end. One of my favorites since I was a child though is The Man From Snowy River.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

As far as tv series I like the Fosters and Revolution. I used to be into Naruto, but then it wasn't on tv for a while and lost interest.

One of my all time favorite movies is Forrest Gump. I like a ton of older movies, kinda strange for a teenager. :lol:


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

At this very second at 6.50am Im watching a news program ;-)
My fave TV shows (Aussie dramas) House Husbands and Winners & Losers.I also love sience fiction,star trek and so on,teejae


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

xymenah said:


> Well we don't have a tv at our house but I like watch certain shows. Hell on Wheels, Walking Dead, Vikings(history channel a must watch), Mountain Men, Alaska the Last Frontier, Life Below Zero, Turn, Dexter, and sometimes Anime.
> 
> As for movies. Well I'm sort of a buff. I have watched literally hundreds of movies. I agree with you on the 300: Rise of an Empire that one seemed like it was all for the effects and the plot lacked, half the time I was sitting there waiting for the slow motion to end. One of my favorites since I was a child though is The Man From Snowy River.


Vikings, love it! We own Season 1 on DVD -and we own Seasons 1, 2 and 3 of The Walking Dead. Season 4 should be hitting DVD in August so, we'll get that, too.

We're huge History Channel people, too. BuddysDad is an ex-logger. I say "ex" because a log got away from one of his collegues, and BuddysDad got "pinched" by it. It ripped out both of his ACL's, and 16 knee surgeries later, they gave him a prosthetic knee. He's been on L&I since 1985, and as of last year, they're finally talking about pension.

We're big movie buffs, too. I completely agree about the lacking plot in 300: Rise of An Empire. I wish I could get back the 102 minutes of my life that I spent watching it. :lol:

As for Turn, BuddysDad watched the first season. I just didn't get into it; which is odd, because I like watching "period" movies/shows. :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't watch tv much at all during the summer, in fact, I may sit down 1-2x a week to watch the news. Might watch a movie while folding laundry.
I spend most of my 'free' time on the computer <like now>.

I do like Chicago Fire, Arrow, Nashville, and a couple of other shows and can't wait for the fall shows to start 

Of course, we got rid of satellite thanks to them increasing the bill whenever they feel like it! So we only have 2 local channels that come in, thankfully they are the local channels that matter! We have Netflix, and in the fall after the new shows start we'll get Hulu


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My parents have been on a walking dead kick. They found it on Netflix and have been obsessed with it. 
I also don't watch tv much during the summer and during the day it's cartoons with the kids on our breaks or before bed but once they go to bed it's mamas turn lol. Right now it's lost girl. No clue what channel it comes on cause it's netflix. But I also like dexter, vampire diaries and true blood (so not a kids show!!) I guess you could say I like super natural shoes lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

